# Professor Gary Dill?



## gmunoz

To anyone that can shed some light:

What can anyone tell me and this forum (good or bad) about Professor Gary Dill and his organization?  I was a member of his organization for a short while. I've heard only "stuff" about him and am wondering from anyone that is currently or formerly a member of his organization.  Please respond.


----------



## Gary Crawford

here is what you are looking for http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13354


----------



## gmunoz

Thank you for the direction.


----------



## James Kovacich

gmunoz said:
			
		

> To anyone that can shed some light:
> 
> What can anyone tell me and this forum (good or bad) about Professor Gary Dill and his organization?  I was a member of his organization for a short while. I've heard only "stuff" about him and am wondering from anyone that is currently or formerly a member of his organization.  Please respond.



Who do you train with? Your own school?


----------



## gmunoz

I currently train in To-Shin Do.  An-Shu Stephen K. Hayes is my sensei.


----------



## James Kovacich

gmunoz said:
			
		

> I currently train in To-Shin Do.  An-Shu Stephen K. Hayes is my sensei.



And your interested in JKD. You know JKD is very differant depending on who you train with. I go to Fresno evry now and then. Maybe we do something part time.


----------



## dearnis.com

One of my training partners was formerly part of Dill's organization.  He had some bad experiences.  I also have had the chance to review some of his videos.  I was not terribly impressed.


----------



## James Kovacich

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> One of my training partners was formerly part of Dill's organization.  He had some bad experiences.  I also have had the chance to review some of his videos.  I was not terribly impressed.



In the mid '90's I signed up with Dill but right after  that I met Felix Macias and he trained me. The Maciases don't certify and I ended up getting certified by someone under Dill based on what Felix taught me.

But while I trained with Felix I realized that Dills tapes were basic compared to what I was learning.


----------



## r.severe

Gary Dill.
Nice guy,
My experience with him at a Dallas seminar was very good.
He was a nice guy.
Skills,
His skills were so poor I had to keep myself from leaving the seminar at the first break.
This is all I experienced with Gary Dill.
There are a lot of nice guys teaching in the Dallas area...


ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## gmunoz

akja said:
			
		

> And your interested in JKD. You know JKD is very differant depending on who you train with. I go to Fresno evry now and then. Maybe we do something part time.


No.  Although I do find JKD very interesting, I am not interested in learning anymore of that style.  I was previously a member of Mr. Dill's organization.  Seemed he painted a pretty picture, yet as I got going I became un-impressed with his presentation/curricula.  I began hearing not too pleasing comments about him.  I stopped training in JKD.  I now train in To-Shin Do.  I find some aspects of JKD similar to To-Shin Do, but I'm still gettin' going.  

If ever in Fresno give me a call.  Would love to meet you in person.


----------



## Disco

Thought this may be of interest...http://www.aiki-jitsu.net/page9.html

Only one question comes to mind. If the claim to fame is that JKD is the background art and studies were either with Bruce Lee or one of his inner circle 1st student/instructors, why the need for all these other trappings?  :idunno: 

From r.severe:....His skills were so poor I had to keep myself from leaving the seminar at the first break.

Do you think it was because of his age or in your opinion, just a lack of skill period?


----------



## r.severe

From r.severe:....His skills were so poor I had to keep myself from leaving the seminar at the first break.

Do you think it was because of his age or in your opinion, just a lack of skill period?
...........................

I started research into JKD in 1976.
The JKD Gary Dill was doing has nothing to do with what I found over the years between 1976 to 1996(?) when I went to the seminar to train with him in Denton Texas.

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## gmunoz

I understand he teaches several other styles as well as JKD. Was the seminar advertised as JKD seminar?


----------



## r.severe

Yes.

www.artofcombat.com

This is what I do.
Look under page where I have my experience listed.


ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Mark Lynn

r.severe said:
			
		

> From r.severe:....His skills were so poor I had to keep myself from leaving the seminar at the first break.
> 
> Do you think it was because of his age or in your opinion, just a lack of skill period?
> ...........................
> 
> I started research into JKD in 1976.
> The JKD Gary Dill was doing has nothing to do with what I found over the years between 1976 to 1996(?) when I went to the seminar to train with him in Denton Texas.
> 
> ralph severe, kamiyama



Ralph

Who hosted the seminar?  Was it Hock?  Just curious I might have been at the same one if it was one of Hock's Wintercamps where he combined the arnis and the JKD programs.

gmunoz
FWIW I just posted on the other thread about a test that I was at, that Sifu Dill helped conduct back in the mid 90's for some more insight into the man.

Mark


----------



## r.severe

Who hosted the seminar? Was it Hock? Just curious I might have been at the same one if it was one of Hock's Wintercamps where he combined the arnis and the JKD programs.

OK... I am not sure who hosted it.
It was at a high school gym.
Hock was there but didn't train.
Gary Dill had students here in the Dallas area once.. not sure if he still does.


 ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Mark Lynn

Nope

Doesn't sound familar so I wasn't there.  Hock use to hold his Wintercamps at a Golds gym and then he held it a Hotel in denton as well one year (maybe 2 years), but I don't remember ever going to a highschool gym.

Mark


----------



## gmunoz

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> gmunoz
> FWIW I just posted on the other thread about a test that I was at, that Sifu Dill helped conduct back in the mid 90's for some more insight into the man.
> Mark


Mark,  

Sorry.  I didn't notice what other thread you're talking about.  Can you give me that again?


----------



## Gary Crawford

r.severe said:
			
		

> Who hosted the seminar? Was it Hock? Just curious I might have been at the same one if it was one of Hock's Wintercamps where he combined the arnis and the JKD programs.
> 
> OK... I am not sure who hosted it.
> It was at a high school gym.
> Hock was there but didn't train.
> Gary Dill had students here in the Dallas area once.. not sure if he still does.
> 
> 
> ralph severe, kamiyama


Sifu Mitch Maynard teaches in Dallas


----------



## Mark Lynn

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Sifu Mitch Maynard teaches in Dallas



I saw Mitch teaching at a gym in Hurst/Mid cities area last year. I always thought he taught more on the Ft. Worth side of the metroplex.


----------



## Mark Lynn

gmunoz said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> Sorry.  I didn't notice what other thread you're talking about.  Can you give me that again?



It was the "Let me get this off my chest thread" started by Gary Crawford.


----------



## Gary Crawford

you're right,sorry,he is in Ft Worth


----------

